# $100 million to invest



## mit (9 August 2005)

> I want you to imagine the following. You have a rich uncle and he just passed away and he left you US$100m. Your rich uncle was a bit of an odd character. He retired in the late 60s and lived on one of the islands in the Pacific.
> 
> He didn’t read newspapers, he didn’t have a fax machine, no telephone but he was, however, a smart investor. In fact, he corresponded with his bank by mail and in the 30 years before he passed away he sent out four letter ...




Interesting article in the Air Review.

http://www.aireview.com/index.php?act=view&catid=6&id=1233&setSub=1

If you had $100m to invest for 10 years and not touch it what would you invest in? The article seems to push investing in Commodities still due to China's demand.

MIT


----------



## Mofra (9 August 2005)

Excellent article mit, interesting he is so dismissive of Brazil's economy, as I have read reports that thier agricultural development and possibility for expansion could make them one of the world's largest food exporters by 2012.


----------



## Hanrahan (10 August 2005)

Here's a real example, at home.

In the early '60s my Aunt was working but in those days women got abt 60% of male rates so she could only invest a small amount (fifty pounds I think) in the local TV station float.

During her retirement she was getting useful divs and her estate has over $200k worth of media shares at todays prices. Compounding works. And in effect, she only wrote ONE letter.

H


----------



## money tree (10 August 2005)

Buy Chinese stocks


----------



## bvbfan (10 August 2005)

Shanghai Composite ran too early and is at multiyear lows now I believe, but it may keep going down a little more?


----------

